# Christmas Cards



## debodun (Nov 11, 2014)

For those that send and receive Christmas cards, what is your favorite design?

Also, are you sending and receiving more, less or about the same as 10 years ago?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2014)

I send  and receive less paper cards..but I send more and receive more electronic ones...


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm still sending out cards, but each year it seems like it is less than the year before.  ... more a habit,  and less enjoyment I guess.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I send  and receive less paper cards..but I send more and receive more electronic ones...



I like the e-cards too. .. less hassle for sure.


----------



## oldman (Nov 11, 2014)

My wife still does the family letter and pictures of the children and Grandchildren thing. I told her that it's way too much with the way things are done today, but she refuses to capitulate and wants to keep on keeping on.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 11, 2014)

I hated Christmas cards..especially at work...you receive cards from people you hardly know..It's a waste of trees!!!

I used to call it..''The Christmas Card Machine!!''


----------



## Justme (Nov 11, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I hated Christmas cards..especially at work...you receive cards from people you hardly know..It's a waste of trees!!!
> 
> I used to call it..''The Christmas Card Machine!!''



I would prefer ALL cards to be e-cards as they are chucked out as soon as Christmas is over, what a waste of trees. I have downsized the number of cards I send drastically. What is the point of sending to people you are never likely to ever see again?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2014)

I still send and receive Christmas cards, and prefer something scenic and natural.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 11, 2014)

Dont do xmas cards anymore,prefer a hug and a "Merry Christmas" from family members and relatives.


Sorry,Hallmark.


----------



## Raven (Nov 11, 2014)

I still mail out a few Christmas cards and I like both scenic and religious.
I send emails to a few folks but not everyone has a computer, believe it or not.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 11, 2014)

I haven't sent anything but e-cards for years, but I always admire others that go to the work of getting a card(s)putting in a little note, and mailing them.  Like the gal does on that movie "The Christmas Card".  Maybe I'll get off my butt and at least start doing that for our military.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't send cards.


----------



## jujube (Nov 11, 2014)

I still send cards, humorous ones to members of my family and friends who will enjoy them, traditional ones to the rest.   I haven't cut my list down considerably over the past few years but I've received a lot fewer.   I send a few "Christmas letters" to those I know like to get them.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 11, 2014)

I haven't sent out Christmas cards in years.  Seems like hardly anyone does anymore.


----------



## Oceana (Nov 11, 2014)

My entire family, including myself, send electronic Christmas cards now - we get some really lovely ones from various art sites, so more artsy, snowy, classic - seldom religious.


----------



## Lyn (Nov 11, 2014)

I stopped sending Christmas cards in 2000 due to my husband's illness. There was just no time.  By the time things were somewhat normal three years had passed, and I just opted to not resume sending them.  My husband sends them.  His selections are pretty broad-based.  I don't think he has ever met a card of any kind he didn't like.  Much more sentimental than me.


----------



## Bettyann (Nov 11, 2014)

I have always LOVED sending and receiving Christmas cards... I always try to include a letter and love to get an old fashioned honest to gosh REAL letter in them... I don't like just getting a 'signed' card...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Keep sending paper cards, the postal service needs the money...


----------



## Justme (Nov 12, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> I have always LOVED sending and receiving Christmas cards... I always try to include a letter and love to get an old fashioned honest to gosh REAL letter in them... I don't like just getting a 'signed' card...



I used to include a round robin newsletter, but can't be bothered these days, especially as I have no interest in reading those I receive from other people.  I hope the number of paper cards we receive dwindles to nothing as they are such a waste, and I must admit apart from glancing at the signature I don't bother to look at the picture on the front.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Keep sending cards, the postal system needs the money...


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 12, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> I have always LOVED sending and receiving Christmas cards... I always try to include a letter and love to get an old fashioned honest to gosh REAL letter in them... I don't like just getting a 'signed' card...



I love this Bettyann even if we don't get something in return, it feels good to have done something that might really brighten someone's day, and their mantle.  I used to love to see the cards all lined up, or pinned up back in the day


----------



## oakapple (Nov 13, 2014)

I still send cards through the post, mainly the same number that I have always sent, except for the people who have sadly passed away of course.I prefer scenic cards.It is getting expensive [mainly the stamps not the cards] but as I love to get Christmas cards myself, and also because some of the people I send to are older [than me] and they like to get cards, and often don't have a computer anyway.We  leave those from our family out on display and after looking at and reading any messages, put all the other cards in a big dish in the hall.I don't put letters in them, but just a few remarks, hoping that they have a happy Christmas.


----------

